# info



## newbie1276 (Feb 4, 2007)

new to site so ladies and gents HELLO! i always believe ladies first anyways 
wanted to know how to tell the difference between misdemeanor and felony charges and affect on someones profile ex. disorderly,assault,domestic,dui,b&e,and so on. how are they are classified any info greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Misdemeanor=bad
Felony=worse


They are described in the MA General Laws. Do you have a specific question?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

newbie1276 said:


> i always believe ladies first


 Ok Rico...


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

newbie1276 said:


> new to site so ladies and gents HELLO! i always believe ladies first anyways
> wanted to know how to tell the difference between misdemeanor and felony charges and affect on someones profile ex. disorderly,assault,domestic,dui,b&e,and so on. how are they are classified any info greatly appreciated thank you.


You have got to be kidding me. What are you asking exactly? Effect on someones profile? Maybe I am just overtired but what kind of question is this? Don't you have a computer to look this crap up?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

newbie1276 said:


> new to site so ladies and gents HELLO! i always believe ladies first anyways
> wanted to know how to tell the difference between misdemeanor and felony charges and affect on someones profile ex. disorderly,assault,domestic,dui,b&e,and so on. how are they are classified any info greatly appreciated thank you.


WTF? Learn to communicate better. You want us to explain the laws on every single offense? Go look it up yourself. And effect on your profile? I'm guessing you mean your record, and they count as arrests, and convictions if you are found guilty.


----------

